# 1/350 Refit 5 Color "Master Set" masks - Tests & Teasers



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Howdy Folks,

Big Announcements here at the drydock.

There's a website in the works for direct sales & info, time to migrate from ebay!
Moving the shop to larger facilities.
Many, Many more mask sets planned for this year.


On with the show!

Here are the first test shots & teaser pics of the new 1/350 Refit 5 Color Master Set.

It's an almost entirely new mask set. All aztecs & panels for the e-hull, neck, nacelles, & pylons were re-done. 

New accurate "Refit" E-hull plating pattern, Accurate E-hull belly & ribs, 3 color lightning bolt pylons. New 

multilayer masks & randomizing templates.


Here's a rundown of the paints used.

Body Color: Tamiya fine white primer.

All Other Colors: PearlEX pigments in Alclad Klear Kote Gloss lacquer

Interference Blue
Interference Red
Interference Gold
Interference Green
Interference Violet

Belly & tail "Ribs": Brilliant Gold ribs w/ Interference Gold centers


As I go through these test shots, there's still a little fine tuning work to do, but not much. I'll have pics of 

the saucer & nacelles up soon!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking good. I just ordered your current 1/350 set, looks like I will be ordering another set when this one comes out!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Yum. That is all.


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Now I can build the Refit!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

oh


my



!


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW - these really look intriguing. I just bought the PearlEX pigments in anticipation!

BTW, I know that your priority is the 1/350 mask set; is there any point in time that you might consider doing these in 1/537 scale?


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking forward to the release. Already ordering the pigments.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

They look great!
Have you modified the primary hull aztec masks as well?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Things like this masking set are what make me want to build this SO bad!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks All!!!



Scotty K said:


> BTW, I know that your priority is the 1/350 mask set; is there any point in time that you might consider doing these in 1/537 scale?


Possibly, I might do some scaled 1 offs, but I couldn't guarantee the fit.



SteveR said:


> They look great!
> Have you modified the primary hull aztec masks as well?


I modified the B/C deck, impulse deck, planetary sensor, & added randomizing templates.


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

You, uh, wanna send me one of these for free, right?


----------



## Photoman77 (Feb 7, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Yup. Need these.

What are we likely looking at price-wise?


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

--NEXT UP, SAUCERS!!--


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Oh my!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would be interested in these!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I will definitely be getting one of these, along with both the originals mask set, a TOS mask set and a 1/1400 D mask set (when it comes out)


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Gah! Must... build... 350th Enterprise!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Folks, I'm working through the nacelles now, & should have some pics of them & the lower saucer shortly.
I don't want to put a date on it yet, but I'm really close to done!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

NOW you come out with these?!?! Now....that I just finished most of my azteccing... hand-cutting my own stencils... DOH!!

Looks reeeeeally good - the paintwork too... got any shots of the familiar gold aztec patterns above the 1701 on the top of the saucer?


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Right in the middle of the current version still. I will be happy with the tamiya pearl aztec effect.


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Pigments arrived last week. I await further news on the stencils. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Guns Akimbo (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks good, think I'll order a set from you soon!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's a pic of the lower saucer!

Also a pic of the other stuff I've been up to. Just so ya'll know I'm not slackin'! 
Everything in the pic was painted over the last three days.
Check out the camo here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4731113#post4731113










*Busy work!*


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very Sweet! Any idea when these will be available?


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I still don't see a 1701-D masking in there... 

Those are damn fine masks... I will for sure be picking up refit, tos and BSG masks from you...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Those are soooo beautiful!


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Wow*

Can you say Pre-order?!?!?!?!?!?!?
Must have !!!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Fellas!

I should be posting the last pics of the neck & nacelles by this evening.

Release coming very soon!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Well folks the time has finally arrived!

After many weeks of eye fatigue, sleep deprivation, meals in front of the screen. 

*Orbital Drydock* is proud to present!

The one & only

*1/350 Polar Lights Enterprise "REFIT" / "A" - 5 Color Master Aztec & Paint Mask Set - v2*

Now Available on ebay, this set is on sale at 10% through tomorrow for the first 10 sets, new camo masks 10% off, & all other merchandise is 15% off.
This will also be the last sale for a while.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't even believe I didn't post the link for the store.
Here it is
http://stores.ebay.com/Orbital-Drydock


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

There has been one last minute change, I think its a good one, & hope ya'll do as well.
In doing the instructions I hadn't considered how long they would be, & have decided to go with a pdf download.
This way there will be full color photos & a coloring book of sorts. It will contain sheets with blown up line drawings of some of the section layouts. I used them & highlighters to make my color maps. Sooo much easier for keeping track of the colors.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Ordered!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I wish so bad these were in the cards for me right now.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Glorious.

Ordered!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Hope these will be available or awhile. I can't get them now but do want to get them in the future.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Just wanted to throw this out there for all interested.

The v1 to v2 supplement pack is now available. It has all of the updated & added masks for the 5 color v2 set.
Also the 2 color v1 replacement set is available.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Brett - how do I get the new full colour instructions? My set arrived this week safe and sound, btw.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

RossW said:


> Brett - how do I get the new full colour instructions? My set arrived this week safe and sound, btw.


Hi Ross,
go to www.orbitaldrydock.com for a pdf download of the instructions.

I had to start going with downloads, as the instruction manuals are getting pretty extensive & expensive to print.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Thanks Brett. I had a quick look at the instructions (https://www.orbitaldrydock.com/instructions/1_350_RefitA_v2_Instructions.pdf) but I don't see a page with the full colour neck drawings as you posted in #33. Am I missing something?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry for missing the boat here but is V2 an improvement over V1 or a different version?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Ordered! 5-color!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

What if you have the older set? That was 3 colors right? Will you sell a supplemental mask set for the other 2 colors?


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Trekkriffic said:


> What if you have the older set? That was 3 colors right? Will you sell a supplemental mask set for the other 2 colors?


Yes, & it is now available on ebay.


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Received the new Master set just yesterday and just downloaded the instructions as well.

Thanks again, Brett!


----------

